# 1-Tren Virgin to Anything.



## Uba (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Guys I started my first cycle of anything ever last night. It is 1-T Tren, I will not be stacking this with anything. As i have read many questions and have questioned my self if this product works. So i will keep you guys updated day by day to let you know how it is going. I will also post up how i feel and wat not. If you have any questions or suggestions feel free to do so. So lets get started.

-6 week cycle
-4 week TRS.
-4000 Cal a day
-Still trying to firgure out the G of Protein and amount of Fat consumed.

I will also post up my work outs, and what i ate through out the day.


----------



## Hench (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool. Ill give you a hand with your macronutrient make up if you want. How much do you weight? And do you roughly know you bf%?


----------



## Uba (Apr 28, 2009)

First work out. No drastic changes. Felt more energised at the gym though, really good workout. Feeling a little lazy through out the day though (might just be me though)

Everything I do consist of 4 sets 10 reps(sometimes)

Mondays
Chest and back
Flat Bench
135x10
185x10
225x7
275x2
295x1

Incline Bench
135x10
185x10
225x5
255x2

Machine Flys
190x10
220x10
250x10
260x8

Decline Machine
90x10
180x10
270x10
360x7

Shrugs
90x10
180x10
270x10
180x15

Pull Up Machine
200x10
220x10
250x10
260x10

Pull ups
50lbs straped to my legs 10x each set (4 sets)

Some machine you sit and pull back (its for your back)
190x10
210x10
240x10
260x10

Single arm flys(machine not DB)
50x10
60x10
70x10
50x15

I also did some abs i cant explain it, some workout i do works great though.

Ok i think that was it.

MoonDog- Yes any help would be great. I have no idea how much BF i have. I have a picture on my profile check it out to give you an idea. I really need help on the nutrient department. Thanks.


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

You look pretty lean, sub 10% anyway. What do you weigh?


----------



## Uba (Apr 28, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> You look pretty lean, sub 10% anyway. What do you weigh?



Thanks. I weigh 173lbs. I try an get 3 protein shakes in a day, an eat just about anything. Any advice?


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep, plenty. 

Right, I going to assume that your goal is to add mass. (correct?) And your trying to eat 4000cals a day, sounds like a pretty good start. Your 173lbs, so lets say youve got about 160lbs of lean body mass. So you need to get at least 1g of protein per lbm and 0.5g of fat per lbm MINIMUM. How you fill the rest of your calories is down to you. You could have a make up like any of the following:

Protein - 300g : Fat - 150g : Carbs - 325g

or

Protein - 250g : Fat - 120g : Carbs - 475g

or 

Protein - 400g : Fat - 180g : Carbs - 200g

They all equal 4000cals and it doesnt matter how you make up the rest of your calories as long as you hit the minimum targets. After that it's about what you like to eat and how you feel most comfortable eating. 

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal  Join here and track you intake. If your going to be using a compound and accepting the sides that come with it you might as well get the most from you cycle. Under-eating could cost you a lot of size over the length of the cycle, best to make sure you hit your targets everyday. It will seem like a pain in the ass at first but after a week or so its just part of your day. 

As the cycle progresses and you feel the 1-Tren kick in, and as you increase training volume, youll want to increase calories as well, maybe by a couple of hundred. Just as long as fat gains are in check, you could prob raise your cals by 500-600 hundred over the cycle. 

Mind if I take a look at your routine?


----------



## Uba (Apr 28, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Yep, plenty.
> 
> Right, I going to assume that your goal is to add mass. (correct?) And your trying to eat 4000cals a day, sounds like a pretty good start. Your 173lbs, so lets say youve got about 160lbs of lean body mass. So you need to get at least 1g of protein per lbm and 0.5g of fat per lbm MINIMUM. How you fill the rest of your calories is down to you. You could have a make up like any of the following:
> 
> ...



Wow this is just priceless info i am getting right here. I am going shopping later on today to the massive Wal-Mart up the street any suggestions? I think this is my biggest problem right now my diet.

Dude help me out with whatever you want man. This my routine right here

Mon-Chest & back
Tue-Bi's, Try's and fore-arms
Wed-Shoulders and full legs.
Thur-Chest and Back
Fri-Bi's & Try's and Fore-arms
Sat-Shoulders and Legs

I throw in abs in there maybe 3 times a week. I have been told over and over that I am over trainning but I have a TON of energy, i feel i can go to the gym 2 times a day and still be good. Let me know what you think.


Once again this is greatly appreciated, thanks for the time your taking on helping me out. And yes i am trying to put some mass on my goal over all is upwards of 200lbs.


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

Not a problem, its pretty cool when people actually listen!

Right food, this is what my diet consists of (mostly):

Whole milk
Chicken
Steak
Eggs
Lean Mince
Cottage Cheese
Oatmeal
Peanut butter
Rice
Bread
Veggies - peppers, onions, a shit ton of broccoli, avocado
Protein shakes

I also add sauces to my meats for flavour. Some different foods do slip in there, but this makes up 90% of the food I eat. 

Now I know you dont think your overtraining, but that isnt the point. You could still feel okay and be hindering your progress. You only lift weights to stimulate new tissue growth, you dont need to bombard you body in order to do this. Look at it this way, gaining mass is 20% training and 80% diet. You should prioritize accordingly. 

This is the split I use, mostly heavy compounds with some isolation. Got Built? » Baby Got Back 

You may be able to handle slightly higher volume that is listed here, but DONT go to the gym more than 4 days a week, add the volume on the days you are meant to be there, please trust me on this. 

Let me know what you think of the new split.


----------



## Uba (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok The diet looks like something i can do, i will try to grab some of this stuff today. I will let you know how my workout goes.

Ok i will cut down my work out to about 4 days a week only  I'll trust you on this. As my routine i got confused on all that, Idk what a lot of work outs are called. I will try the push-pull technique though. I'll do shorter heavyer work outs as well. I will turn it down to 3 sets per work out just a bit heavier.

Maybe every other day i will go to the gym? That just doesnt seem enough though... I will trust you on this though as i want to get the most out of this cycle.


----------



## Uba (Apr 29, 2009)

Feeling a bit lazy through out the day, sleeping a bit more than regular about 9hrs. My workouts feel better though healthier, my pumps feel nice and solid.
(might be because of the increase in food though)

Yesterday was Bicep, Tricep and Fore-arm

Bicep
sitting curls 
30x10
35x10
35x10
35x10

standing curls (how arnold does on Pumping Iron)
35x10
40x10
45x10
50x5

Cable Curls
30x10
35x10
40x5
30x15

Barbell Curls
80x10
90x10
100x10
110x5

Single arm curls (how Ronnie Coleman does them
35x10
40x10
40x10
40x10

Tricep
Overhead DB with both hands pushing up
80x10
100x10
120x10
145x10 (i love this work out

Incline Skull Crushers
90x10
100x10
110x10
110x7

Cables(dunno what its called you grab a handle with each hand and split it at the bottom, all while standing)
50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10

Dips
4 Sets of 15 with 50lbs around my weist.

Fore Arm
Some thing I do, hard to explain, but works out great. 


I think that was it for yesterday. I will start a new program on Monday the Pull Push Split thing.


If anyone has any suggestions please dont hessitate. Also i was thinking of adding some creatine right after this 6 week cycle. good idea??


----------



## Uba (Apr 30, 2009)

Legs/ abs last night, work out was insane my legs got super pumped. I can barely walk today, best feeling in the world.

1-T Tren: Feeling good energy, a lot of tightness feeling coming out of my lower back after my work out. No sides yet hopefully none. Just got a full blood and urine test today, will have the results in a few days.

Legs:

Front Latterls 
180x15
180x15

Squats
180x10
185x10
205x10
225x10
205x15(right after the 4th set)

Leg Press
90x12
140x12
180x10
230x10

Leg Extensions
240x15
260x15
280x15
300x15

Calf Raises
90x15 (4 sets on smith machine)

And some abb work out i kinda invented.

Any info or questions would be great. Thanks.

260x15


----------



## Hench (Apr 30, 2009)

VERY high reps there bud (especially on the big compounds), are you gona try the new split next week? 

Hows the diet going? Have you managed to hit your targets each day?


----------



## Uba (Apr 30, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> VERY high reps there bud (especially on the big compounds), are you gona try the new split next week?
> 
> Hows the diet going? Have you managed to hit your targets each day?



Yeah i know, my friend gave me that workout idea, he has really big legs (hes short ahaha) so i thought i would give it a try.

Had to walk up a few flights of stairs man, i swear i saw some old lady fly by me.

Yeah I got to sit down this weekend and plan it all out and give it a try. How long you think i should run the split routine before i start switching it up?

To be honest i havent got a chance to go shopping for the new diet. But i been eating a lot over all A LOT! i'm full all day and eat till i cant no more.
But been good food i'm adding oat meal to my diet as well.( never really liked it but thought i would give it a try)


----------



## Hench (May 3, 2009)

Your can run that split throughout the length of you cycle, worry about changing it after that. For now you really need to focus on your diet, its the only way your going to get the most out of the 1-Tren. I know you think you eating a lot, but once you start to track you will suprise yourself. Some days you will hit you numbers but others you will be way off and that will be costing you. 

How you feeling so far on the 1-Tren?


----------



## Uba (May 4, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Your can run that split throughout the length of you cycle, worry about changing it after that. For now you really need to focus on your diet, its the only way your going to get the most out of the 1-Tren. I know you think you eating a lot, but once you start to track you will suprise yourself. Some days you will hit you numbers but others you will be way off and that will be costing you.
> 
> How you feeling so far on the 1-Tren?




Sorry I have very little time work has been hell!!!

The Diet is going good, could be better; still tweaking it but i am making a huge effort I poop maybe 4 times a day ahaha.

The 1-T Tren so far has been great no sides yet (crossing fingers). I have more energy WAY more, sleep more. I gained 3lbs on the first week. My strength has not gone up a significant amount that I would call un-natural. But from what i read I should feel that part on about the 3rd week on. But I feel great over all at times i feel like i can take on a bear ahaha, my body responded great to it.

The only bad thing well i dont think its bad but others might not like it. I feel a bit on the edge at times, by on the edge i meen like if someone f*cks with me i'll rip their face off, but i know how to control it.


I now see and understand how the Vet's on this site often say "your to young mentally" I can see why a lot of people wouldnt be able to do it safely.


----------

